# Souke Sports Returned Brand New Products Sale



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone!

So we have some returned new products in our USA warehouse now for sale. 40% off and fast shipping from USA center, what's more, you can also use the Site Coupon: ROADBIKE to save another 15%. Limited quantity and choice though. If you are happen to be in USA and there are some size fit you , and design you like, it would be a great choice to save the money and get the deal!

Feel free to check out! 

Some items include our Pro jersey CS1101, 1103, 1106 etc. The return reason mostly is because of the size, not the quality. So if you want to take advantage of the deal, feel free to check out and check if there is anything you need. If you are not sure about size, feel free to send message or email to us!  We will help within 24 hours. 

Good luck and happy cycling!


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. Bargain shopping is always great. Especially quality stuff.

That said, I am cautious with shipping costs, prices and return policy-especially with bicycling clothes.
By chance, I may have found the Souke winter jacket, same stock number, on Amazon for $10.00 less than the Souke American warehouse website price including the roadbike discount. I indeed get Prime shipping.

BTW, reviews said the jacket is not as breathable as expected. We will see.

I think this will work out if I order it. Thanks again.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

shrubs said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Bargain shopping is always great. Especially quality stuff.
> 
> That said, I am cautious with shipping costs, prices and return policy-especially with bicycling clothes.
> By chance, I may have found the Souke winter jacket, same stock number, on Amazon for $10.00 less than the Souke American warehouse website price including the roadbike discount. I indeed get Prime shipping.
> ...


Thanks Shrub, the jacket is for windproof and waterproof, so it is not the breathable kind but to help keeping warm in colder temperature. We will have the breathable kind light weight jacket in 2022.


----------

